# [2010] Eagle Crest



## brigechols (Jan 4, 2010)

I am waiting to close on a summer plus week at Eagle Crest. With the overlap between the summer weeks (18-43) and summer plus weeks (24-36), is it difficult to secure a reservation with a summer plus week? Any insight on the trading power of a summer plus week through II or RCI? 

TIA!


----------



## JoeWilly (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure if we own summer or summer plus (I think we own summer).  I try to reserve the 4th of July.  I've had success for the last six years or so with no problem.  I call the first day and right at 8:00 am when they release the 4th of July week.  With persistence, I get through.  It may take 20 to 30 minutes, but I get through.  I have no regard for RCI due to their lack of trades, so we quite them years ago.  We trade with II and have gotten some great trades.


----------



## Elan (Jan 6, 2010)

I own a Summer Preferred Plus week at EC, and I've never had any issues getting the week I want (typically July 4th week).  I try to remember to call in on the first possible day, but I've called in up to a month later and still got the mid-July week I wanted.

  I've yet to deposit my week in either II or RCI as we love the resort, but I've communicated with others here that have indicated that a summer EC week trades very well in both systems.


----------



## brigechols (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for the feedback!


----------



## MooPai (Dec 26, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, how much would this type of TS cost from Eagle Crest?



brigechols said:


> I am waiting to close on a summer plus week at Eagle Crest. With the overlap between the summer weeks (18-43) and summer plus weeks (24-36), is it difficult to secure a reservation with a summer plus week? Any insight on the trading power of a summer plus week through II or RCI?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## DAman (Dec 26, 2012)

Check eBay. Not very expensive. Under 2k total. Can be much less. 

Eagle crest is beautiful. Was there last July. 2 bedroom units are large. Lots of pools, indoor ones too. Indoor tennis courts. Bend brew pubs close. 

Only negative is it's difficult to get there. Once there it's worth it.


----------



## brigechols (Dec 26, 2012)

MooPai said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much would this type of TS cost from Eagle Crest?



Purchased on eBay for $1 plus closing costs.


----------



## DAman (Dec 27, 2012)

brigechols said:


> Purchased on eBay for $1 plus closing costs.



Have you found it worth it?  I love Eagle Crest. Have you traded it yet?  I am planning two weeks there in summer 2014.


----------

